# The Answer to Everyone's Complaints



## unfocused (Jun 2, 2014)

Been thinking about this for awhile and decided I'd act on it.

If you are unhappy with Canon's perceived failure to offer (choose any of the following) high megapixel body, mirrorless full frame camera, more dynamic range, shadow detail) I propose the following:

Send me a check or Pay Pal me $2,000 as a deposit, telling me what feature you want improved. 

I will deposit it in a special savings account and will not spend the money, except under the conditions I will list below.

After you and 50,000 of your like-minded friends have sent me these checks, I will forward the money to Canon as a deposit for them to use in developing the camera feature you want. It is no guarantee they will comply, but I suspect the fact that 50,000 people have demonstrated a willingness to place a $2,000 down payment on the camera of their choice, will indeed get Canon's attention.

Now, there is one condition I am placing on this offer. Anyone who starts or participates in a thread whining about how Canon isn't paying attention to them or is about to go bankrupt because their personal needs are not being attended to, I will deduct 10% of your deposit as an trolling tax. 

Basically, you must put your money where your mouth is. This has the added advantage of demonstrating whether or not there is a demand for the features you find so significant.

I am willing to add accounts for other features, in case I'm missing any. By the way, it is 50,000 x $2,000 for each feature. As some of these features are contradictory, you cannot ask for more than one for each deposit.

If, after two years, any account has not reached the threshhold of 50,000 participants, I will refund the money minus a small handling fee.


----------



## BL (Jun 2, 2014)

hey that's a fantastic idea!

oh wait... i absolutely love my 1Dx and M


----------



## jrista (Jun 3, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Been thinking about this for awhile and decided I'd act on it.
> 
> If you are unhappy with Canon's perceived failure to offer (choose any of the following) high megapixel body, mirrorless full frame camera, more dynamic range, shadow detail) I propose the following:
> 
> ...



The money will be deposited in The Bank of Nigeria: "We guarantee your money will still be there when you go looking for it!"


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I'll start a similar fund for anyone complaining about unfocused's offer.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2014)

What is your Paypal ID?
I want FF mirrorless with UWA lens and 35mm, 55mm, 85mm pancake.

Canon better hurry and releases FF mirrorless with all features that needed, otherwise, my dear friend *surapon* is about to run out mirrorless features: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21075.0 ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> What is your Paypal ID?
> I want FF mirrorless with UWA lens and 35mm, 55mm, 85mm pancake


 
I'll wire him the cash, but I need his bank account number for the wire


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 3, 2014)

This reminds me of a joke.
In the economic crisis of the 80s, there were large queues to buy meat and milk. One person gave up, left the queue and went to complain to the president of the republic. Shortly after he returned saying:
"The queue was even bigger in the office of president."

I do not know if canon will hear our requests, but you can become a millionaire if you apply these resources in oil shares.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 3, 2014)

.
I think I'll get out of photography and get in the fracking game.

In a year or two I'll be able to buy Canon and have them make whatever I like.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 3, 2014)

Is it possible to donate *-*2,000$ ? ;D


----------



## SoullessPolack (Jun 3, 2014)

If you do what you're proposing, you'll find out how truly small the number of complainers are. The loud bitchy ones are truly the minority, yet make up the vocal majority. Even if this was free instead of $2000, you'd get no more than maybe 100, at a maximum. 

Most likely less than 1% of Canon DSLR users frequent camera forums such as these. Even a smaller fraction of those people visit this site in particular. And even a smaller number of people post such crybaby topics. People like Ivan Muller, dadgummit, RGF, paulrossjones, and others, cry so loudly that it seems everyone's aching for something new. If Canon were somehow able to poll every one of their users and publish the results, we would see that pretty much everyone is happy with the Canon options out there right now.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 3, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Been thinking about this for awhile and decided I'd act on it.
> 
> If you are unhappy with Canon's perceived failure to offer (choose any of the following) high megapixel body, mirrorless full frame camera, more dynamic range, shadow detail) I propose the following:
> 
> ...



Hah so we are supposed to get together and donate ONE HUNDRED MILLION DOLLARS to Canon to pay for their development and then they get all the profits and oh then we also need to put in another $3000+ at the end to actually get this body. right.

Anyway, sounds good. So give us your bank account routing and account number, post it here, and we will errrr 'donate'.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 3, 2014)

Great Idea!
Post your name, phone number, home address, ss#, and personal bank account, along with your birthday, mother's maiden name, children''s names, wife's name and maiden name, along with all other personal information, and I will send off my check straight away.

Wait a moment, I'm quite happy right now. 

Never mind.

Like the concept. Troll repellent.

sek


BL said:


> hey that's a fantastic idea!
> 
> oh wait... i absolutely love my 1Dx and M


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 3, 2014)

Complaints are the sound of inevitability, the best solutions are (a) cut & paste an appropriate answer, and (b) ignore.

E.g. there are plenty of products one company makes and the other doesn't. E.g. Canon has been making a 1-5x macro lens for 15 years, recently released an 8-15mm fisheye zoom lens, and AFAIK it's new tilt-shift lenses are better than Nikon's perspective control lens. Those examples don't prove Nikon is lagging, but rather that there isn't enough money in those markets for Nikon to compete with Canon.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 3, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> If Canon were somehow able to poll every one of their users and publish the results, we would see that pretty much everyone is happy with the Canon options out there right now.




I am a happy camper.

I like my 60D. I should have gotten a 7D, but that's my fault, not Canons....

I will be happier when the 7D2 comes out.


BTW, I picked Canon over Nikon for three reasons. First was the ergonomics, second was the 70-200F4IS, and third was the 17-55F2.8. In other words, user interface and glass mattered far more to me than sensor and when the appropriate time comes, the body gets upgraded and I still have that great glass


----------



## jwilbern (Jun 3, 2014)

If this somehow doesn't work, what brand of camera do you plan to spend your "small handling fee" on?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 3, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> Most likely less than 1% of Canon DSLR users frequent camera forums such as these. Even a smaller fraction of those people visit this site in particular. And even a smaller number of people post such crybaby topics.



That is well worth remembering to bring things in to perspective. If you go by forums on the Internets Tubes, every product ever made has "serious problems". ;D

I believe there is even a term that has been coined: The Internet Effect.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 3, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Been thinking about this for awhile and decided I'd act on it.
> 
> If you are unhappy with Canon's perceived failure to offer (choose any of the following) high megapixel body, mirrorless full frame camera, more dynamic range, shadow detail) I propose the following:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure I hold a Utility Patent on extorting money and/or penalizing trolls by way of threat, coercion, extortion and/or sarcasm.

I'll have to check my portfolio, but I'm sure we can work something out.

;D


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 3, 2014)

Dear Sir Mr unfocus,

Kindly reply with your bank routing number, account number and anything else that the my parents, the King & Queen of Nigeria, can use to fund cause. We like to learn more about you as well, so kindly send Facebook profile and other personal info. We not scammers, we friends.

When Canon release 120MP, 40 stop DR camera for under $1,000, we thank you very much.

P.S. please don't check bank account for a while, may disturb money wire.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh no! What do I do?
I don't have any complaints!


----------



## BL (Jun 3, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Oh no! What do I do?
> I don't have any complaints!



complain about not having any complaints? ???


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 3, 2014)

BL said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! What do I do?
> ...



Or I could sell up and buy Nikon!
Having tried out quite a few of their offerings I could start a whole new complaints thread!


----------



## NancyP (Jun 5, 2014)

Dear Unfocused, you need to misspell a few more words if you want your Nigerian post to be "authentic"- looking.

See - I can complain about something OTHER than Canon. ;


----------



## Aglet (Jun 5, 2014)

Aw jeez, I already gave over $20k to my LCS to REWARD Sony, Nikon, Pentax, Fuji and Olympus for their outstanding R&D work resulting in high performing products that meet my needs.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Aw jeez, I already gave over $20k to my LCS to REWARD Sony, Nikon, Pentax, Fuji and Olympus for their outstanding R&D work resulting in high performing products that meet my needs.




Aglet, you surprise me. Here's why: 
When I got fed up with PCs, I just ditched them and started using Macs.
In your case, a person with an iota of sense would ditch Canon and just use Nikon et al. And frequent Nikon forums from then on. Not just talking about you, there are a bunch of similar people here.
However, you all just complain about Canon gear, probably at the expense of doing something useful. Occasionally you make some good points- I am not saying there's nothing to complain, as is true for any company. 
But my question is, why bother? 
I don't want to change the mood of this funny thread (sorry, OP)- but I am really curious. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Aglet (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> ..probably at the expense of doing something useful.



Aww, man, you are SO right about that! Sincerely.



> But my question is, why bother?



I've not spent a lot of time on here for a while but came back recently only to find a lot of the same going on by a many of the same characters. Sort of a study in web-forum psychology..

But, kind of like playing a pinball machine, I had to come back to deliver a smackdown. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21022.240

I'll try take your suggestion and go do something more useful now, some things just can't be fixed/aren't worth the continued effort.

EDIT: FWIW, i still do have and use a fair bit of Canon gear and am waiting for a 7d2, if it's worth buying. If not, I'll be dumping the rest of my high end Canon stuff, keeping the old stuff that works well and continue with ABC cameras (anybody but canon)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

Aglet said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > ..probably at the expense of doing something useful.
> ...



No need for sarcasm. I really meant it. I have learned a lot from this particular forum (and that has partly to do with the fact that most people in all photo forums are helpful, and some very knowledgeable, and partly to do with the fact that this is a Canon site and all my gear is Canon). 
So spending my time on a Nikon forum will be tantamount to wasting my time (whatever my time is worth). That is what I meant.


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 5, 2014)

unfocused said:


> If you are unhappy with Canon's perceived failure to offer (choose any of the following) high megapixel body, mirrorless full frame camera, more dynamic range, shadow detail) I propose the following:
> 
> Send me a check or Pay Pal me $2,000 as a deposit, telling me what feature you want improved.



Too late. I already gave it to FUJIFILM.



unfocused said:


> After you and 50,000 of your like-minded friends have sent me these checks, I will forward the money to Canon as a deposit for them to use in developing the camera feature you want. It is no guarantee they will comply, but I suspect the fact that 50,000 people have demonstrated a willingness to place a $2,000 down payment on the camera of their choice, will indeed get Canon's attention.



I am pretty sure that world-wide 50000 people have already bought an Olympus, Panasonic, FUJIFILM and/or Sony camera, instead of buying a new Canon camera. It apparently did not "get Canon's attention" as we're classed a minority and a niche market - even though it's worth $100 million.  Gulp! That's a niche market with negligible revenue!?



unfocused said:


> Basically, you must put your money where your mouth is. This has the added advantage of demonstrating whether or not there is a demand for the features you find so significant.



As stated above ... my mouth-money was placed into a FUJIFILM X-T1 camera.



unfocused said:


> If, after two years, any account has not reached the threshhold of 50,000 participants, I will refund the money minus a small handling fee.



I did a similar thing with my Canon lenses when Canon didn't produce the goods ... I sold 'em.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> And frequent Nikon forums from then on.



I haunt both Canon and Nikon forums. And from a purely entertainment standpoint Canon Rumors is the best.  It is frequently like watching a train wreck. On the Nikion Rumors forum, it is kinda dull. People ask questions and other people answer them. Educational, but hardly entertaining. For the most yucks and ruefull head shaking, Canon Rumors is the go to forum on the Internets Tubes .


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 5, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Too late. I already gave it to FUJIFILM.


You are a wise man indeed, among us fools.


----------



## surapon (Jun 5, 2014)

Dear Sir, Mr. unfocused.
Sorry, I love my EOS-M and do not have any complaints about Canon Products or Company( As Mr. Dylan777 our friend said)----But Only thing that I do not like = My slow brain and Low ARTISTIC ability that can produce the Masterpiece of Photos. Sorry, My dear Mom and my dear Dad have been pass a way for 15 years, and I do not have a chance to learn from them any more.
By the way, Please do not worry about Money, I just get the FAX. from my dear Nigerian friend, The President of the Nigerian Bank, who will Wire 45 Millions US Dollars direct to your account with in 7 days, No -this is the Truth, No Your Bank account require, Just Send Your Beautiful Wife's Photo, Her Address, Her private Cellular Phone Number, And My dear Nigerian Friend will contact her the details of Money Transfer. The Good new that my Dear Nigerian friend already have 86 Wifes, And the 86 Numbers in Nigeria is the Unlucky number. He just want NUMBER 87 wife to control the Trouble of previous 86 ladies in his big family.
I love your post----Thousand thanks for let all of us HAVE FUN, and have creative thinking about our complaints.
Sorry, No your wife's Photos = No 45 millions US Dollars for you.
Surapon

PS, That the real Photo of my friend, Nigerian Mohammed Bello Abubakar, 84, has advised other men not to follow his example and marry 86 women.-----86 Wife is unlucky number.

https://www.google.com/search?q=nigerian+man+photos&client=firefox&hs=cyE&rls=com.yahoo:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&imgil=zmFYL6PtkKGkAM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcTbaARUhVvTFTKNPSDgZLeCqXNbJ6GyenFP_36R0o-aP-FC1nr3Hw%253B448%253B336%253BgYGB22CKvI7dXM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fcribarworld.wordpress.com%25252F2008%25252F08%25252F12%25252F86-wives-and-170-children-to-satisfy-bello%25252F&source=iu&usg=__hgBuQXtPJVLAwYrDJEGn0J6y7KQ%3D&sa=X&ei=R3OQU4X4Jo2kqAbJvoGABQ&ved=0CDkQ9QEwCQ&biw=1578&bih=1070#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=zmFYL6PtkKGkAM%253A%3BgYGB22CKvI7dXM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fcribarworld.files.wordpress.com%252F2008%252F08%252F86.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fcribarworld.wordpress.com%252F2008%252F08%252F12%252F86-wives-and-170-children-to-satisfy-bello%252F%3B448%3B336


----------



## zim (Jun 5, 2014)

Thought he looked a bit tired


----------



## surapon (Jun 5, 2014)

zim said:


> Thought he looked a bit tired




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Zim, No comment from me----Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > If you are unhappy with Canon's perceived failure to offer (choose any of the following) high megapixel body, mirrorless full frame camera, more dynamic range, shadow detail) I propose the following:
> ...



Here comes another one... :


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > And frequent Nikon forums from then on.
> ...



Interesting. So are people always satisfied with Nikon or do they just move on if not satisfied?
I've seen you contribute positively on these forums so I understand your standpoint- watch a little fun, help a couple of guys, ask some questions. We all do that.
But to frequent a forum just for complaining about *gear I don't use*- that's just weird to the point of borderline sociopathy.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> But to frequent a forum just for complaining about *gear I don't use*- that's just weird to the point of borderline sociopathy.


+1M, and to add to that, complaining about:
- MP when you never print your photos,
- DR when you don't shoot RAW and/or know how to process your photos
- Snob Canon's best lenses over a 2% better lens, 
- High ISO performance when you only shoot outdoors at Noon
- Camera size when there are about a million choices
- Other people's work when you don't even shoot or suck yourself


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > But to frequent a forum just for complaining about *gear I don't use*- that's just weird to the point of borderline sociopathy.
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## dstppy (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



That's because they're ALL HERE trolling us. Since the 5Dmk3, 1Dx and 70D came out, I sound like a total fanboy, but I'm not (I recommend people buy whichever system their friends shoot) . . .

I count myself blessed because I no longer feel I have to have every lens, and I've gotten hold of the concept that I have to sell old stuff before getting new stuff, so I'm happy with what I want and what I can get.

I just don't get the epic whining and crying about this and that.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Since the 5Dmk3, 1Dx and 70D came out, I sound like a total fanboy, but I'm not (I recommend people buy whichever system their friends shoot) . . .



+1. A friend asked me yesterday which one to get between the 1200D and the D3200, and I advised her to get the Nikon based on the specs, the fact that Nikon APS-Cs are better in low light, and the 35/1.8 will be great for taking pictures of her little daughter indoors.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Since the 5Dmk3, 1Dx and 70D came out, I sound like a total fanboy, but I'm not (I recommend people buy whichever system their friends shoot) . . .
> ...


+2 - the big brands all have great gear these days - I just happen to like Canon's the best. Speaking of which, I bought my 1D X after using a D4, and I'm sure I would be equally happy (and equally poor) with a set of Nikon gear.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Interesting. So are people always satisfied with Nikon or do they just move on if not satisfied?



Nikon has its own issues. A lot of people question the execution of the Df, oil/sensor issues, green tinted displays, liveview deficiencies, etc.

With Canon, it's usually low ISO DR and a lack of killer UWA zooms. Hopefully, the latter is being remedied with the 16-35 f/4 IS, and we'll have to wait for the next body release cycle to see how Canon has addressed the former. Bodies are replaced every few years, but lenses have a much longer life. For FF, Canon's lens lineup is hard to beat, and the recent releases show a promising future of improvements. For APS-C, Nikon has a more complete lineup, but most APS-C users do stay with the kit lenses.

People say that now is the golden age of photography and seeing the exponential increase in number of photos taken, it's hard to disagree with that. However, a larger market is not aways a good thing for manufacturers. Competition can be more intense and margins/total profitability can fall. It may be a boon to one that does not heavily invest in any company's products, but for those that do, a company's long term profitability can be a concern.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 5, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. So are people always satisfied with Nikon or do they just move on if not satisfied?
> ...



Nikon just set aside $17.7 million to address D600 issues. That is not the way any company would choose to spend that money. That coupled with overall market conditions would give any investor pause.



> People say that now is the golden age of photography and seeing the exponential increase in number of photos taken, it's hard to disagree with that. However, a larger market is not aways a good thing for manufacturers. Competition can be more intense and margins/total profitability can fall. It may be a boon to one that does not heavily invest in any company's products, but for those that do, a company's long term profitability can be a concern.



Absolutely. I lived through the last "golden age" of photography – the late 60s, early 70s SLR boon. That's a very big reason why I would hesitate to invest a lot in any system other than Canon or Nikon. Pentax, Mamiya, Konica, Yashica, Contax...all were hot SLR brands during the last golden age. Some exist today, but only because the brand name was sold off to other companies. Ten years from now, I'm pretty sure Canon and Nikon will still be making bodies. Sony, maybe. But, I'm not willing to take that risk.


----------



## jrista (Jun 5, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



Absolutely.



unfocused said:


> > People say that now is the golden age of photography and seeing the exponential increase in number of photos taken, it's hard to disagree with that. However, a larger market is not aways a good thing for manufacturers. Competition can be more intense and margins/total profitability can fall. It may be a boon to one that does not heavily invest in any company's products, but for those that do, a company's long term profitability can be a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I lived through the last "golden age" of photography – the late 60s, early 70s SLR boon. That's a very big reason why I would hesitate to invest a lot in any system other than Canon or Nikon. Pentax, Mamiya, Konica, Yashica, Contax...all were hot SLR brands during the last golden age. Some exist today, but only because the brand name was sold off to other companies. Ten years from now, I'm pretty sure Canon and Nikon will still be making bodies. Sony, maybe. But, I'm not willing to take that risk.



Ditto!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



This has to be Jrista's shortest post.


----------



## jrista (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> This has to be Jrista's shortest post.



HAH! Your probably right.


----------



## funkboy (Jun 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> But Only thing that I do not like = My slow brain and Low ARTISTIC ability that can produce the Masterpiece of Photos. Sorry, My dear Mom and my dear Dad have been pass a way for 15 years, and I do not have a chance to learn from them any more.
> By the way, Please do not worry about Money, I just get the FAX. from my dear Nigerian friend, The President of the Nigerian Bank, who will Wire 45 Millions US Dollars direct to your account with in 7 days, No -this is the Truth, No Your Bank account require, Just Send Your Beautiful Wife's Photo, Her Address, Her private Cellular Phone Number, And My dear Nigerian Friend will contact her the details of Money Transfer. The Good new that my Dear Nigerian friend already have 86 Wifes, And the 86 Numbers in Nigeria is the Unlucky number. He just want NUMBER 87 wife to control the Trouble of previous 86 ladies in his big family.



Surapon, we love you


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 6, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Interesting. So are people always satisfied with Nikon or do they just move on if not satisfied?



Not at all. The people on the Nikon forms bitch and whine about Nikons as do the people on the Pentax forums. They probably do it on the Sony forums but I don't read those. 

I don't think there is a camera system out there where someone on the Internets Tubes won't find something to complain about.  It's what photographers do on the Internets Tubes. ;D


It is just that the posts here are more enjoyable to read than on the other forums. Canon people get passionate!

People here are a hoot! ;D


----------



## rpt (Jun 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be Jrista's shortest post.
> ...


Good Lord Jrista! not feeling well?


----------



## jrista (Jun 6, 2014)

rpt said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



LOL, no. Just been busy processing some new astro images. Haven't wanted to spend so much time writing huge answers the last couple of days. Processing these things is a hell of a lot more work than processing normal photos. It takes hours, maybe even days, to do just one. Some of the algorithms, as I was mentioning before (on another thread) can take minutes to run.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



So, are you going to give a hint/sneak peak of what you took an image of?


----------



## jrista (Jun 6, 2014)

traingineer said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Before:






After:





North America Nebula, or at least the left half of it. Constellation Cygnus, in an arm of the Milky Way. Integration of 50x270s lights, 50xdarks, 30xflats, 180xbias. Processed over two days in PixInsight and Photoshop. Probably somewhere between 20-25 stops of dynamic range in the final integration.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> PixInsight


----------



## jrista (Jun 6, 2014)

traingineer said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > PixInsight



PixInsight


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> North America Nebula, or at least the left half of it. Constellation Cygnus, in an arm of the Milky Way. Integration of 50x270s lights, 50xdarks, 30xflats, 180xbias. Processed over two days in PixInsight and Photoshop. Probably somewhere between 20-25 stops of dynamic range in the final integration.


Just admit it. You're obviously using the paintbrush tool ;D. 

All kidding aside, that's amazing that you start with what looks like a shot with nothing in it and end up with that. Very impressed.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> traingineer said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Pixinsight's HDRWT is one of kewlest things I've ever seen.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> traingineer said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Thanks to you and others who make these amazing things visible to us mere mortals. Two thumbs up!


----------

